# Shindaiwa B-40. Lucky find.



## alderman (Jul 22, 2017)

I saw this on eBay and snatched it up with a $40 buy it now to add to the collection. The seller only said it had spark so I wasn't sure if it was a runner or not. 
I assembled it upon arrival and found the air filter to be completely plugged. Installed a new filter and was pleasantly surprised when it fired right up. 
Seems to run strong
Kind of a unique machine with the fuel tank on top and the spark plug in the bottom. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

